# Bodyguard 380



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

I just started having a problem with my bodyguard not cocking back enough to lock open. I looked it up and apparently the small screw on the top of the laser that holds it in place works loose and keeps the slide from sliding all the way back. Finally got mine apart and sure enough, same thing happened. Great gun for comfortably carry IWB but damn that pisses me off. It had some problems loading shells last time I was shooting it at a pissed off rattler and I guess this is why. Has anyone else had this problem with this gun? I'm thinking about switching it out for a shield or Kahr CM9 now...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

What kind of loads were you shooting that weren't cycling? If they were shot shells those typically won't cycle in a auto.

I've got a shield and had a Kahr for a while. Both are great guns, but I think my shield is my favorite CCW of all the ones I've had.


----------



## Professor Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you considered an LCP? I've put a ton of rounds through mine w/zero issues.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

I was shooting Winchester FMG's and Hornady "Zombie defense". When I took the gun apart the small screw was half backed out. This was keeping the slide from fully retracting and thus not loading the next shell properly. It didn't start doing it until after the first 100 rounds. I saw online this was a somewhat common problem and people were starting to put locktite on the screw to hold it in place (which S&W said not to do). I'm gonna trade it in for either a Shield or the Ruger. I didn't care either way about the laser...only for the nice small size which doesn't matter if the dang thing doesn't cycle anyhow. I'd rather have a 9 or 40 cal in there anyhow. Has anyone shot the XDS 45 conceal gun yet? I have an xd40 and freaking love it. I want the 9 or 40 shield I just couldn't find one which is why I got the bodyguard in the first place.


----------

